# Udder problem: Is there a way to fix or help an uneven udder?



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi there,
I was wondering if any of you guys would know if there is a way to even out a uneven goat udder.
I have a 6 year old sannen/toggenberg for that got mastitis a couple years ago on one side of her udder. I didn't own her then, so I don't know how bad it was. Now, one side of her udder doesn't produce as much milk and is smaller than the other side.
Is there any thing I can do to even udder out? Is there any thing I can do to make that side
produce as much as it used to? 
Thanks


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like to know the answer to that question myself.
onder:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry, there isnt. Even if it was just from raising a single kid or two that mainly took one side, its very difficult to get it to even out without say taping the bigger side to make kids take the smaller side in an attempt to mirror what caused it to become lop sided in the first place. But with mastitis, its damage and I have never seen a case where production or unevenness was fixed.


----------



## ray123 (Sep 22, 2016)

no cant fix the teat lopsided - teat comes from- bacteria get inside teat duct like mastitis or cuts open, allows bacteria from the dirt on ground to destroy gland inwardly. inward infection . Does not come from milking a goat by hands.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, there is no fix.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I fixed it one time in a dry doe. Then when she hit peak again the next lactation, it went back to crooked, LOL.


----------

